# Looking for Friends in Dubai



## ianr (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi. My name is Ian. I've been here in Dubai for about 8 days now and i'm bored.  Im looking for friends who i can hang out with. Im 27 years old. Asian. I love to go shopping, eat different cuisine, play RPG, travel or just chat and waste time with friends. However, I dont smoke and drink (bummer! i know), for health reasons. So no bars and getting drunk for me.  

Do send me PMs if you think you'd like to hang out with me or leave your contact info here. thanks


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

he friend nice to meet you here willcome in this website try to join us give me a PM and more info about you and we will meet
salam


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

hey man , welcome to Dubai ! sitck around and check the site , many posts about people meeting, 

Enjoy ,


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

ianr said:


> Hi. My name is Ian. I've been here in Dubai for about 8 days now and i'm bored.  Im looking for friends who i can hang out with. Im 27 years old. Asian. I love to go shopping, eat different cuisine, play RPG, travel or just chat and waste time with friends. However, I dont smoke and drink (bummer! i know), for health reasons. So no bars and getting drunk for me.
> 
> Do send me PMs if you think you'd like to hang out with me or leave your contact info here. thanks


Hola amigo! welcome ...
Read the "Valentine day ideas" thread and you will know what's happening with 'friends making' here. Make sure you read from the beginning or you miss out the fun 
in short, we are meeting this friday evening. more details in that thread.
Cheers!


----------

